

UK has a 'digital skills gap' says technology firms - jpswade
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/23339815

======
stevebrowne
Sub-title: Technology firms want to pay the minimum they think they can get
away with for people with "digital skills" and then complain when no-one wants
to work for them.

~~~
thedrbrian
Also they want people who know their(the company's) internal systems inside
out before they even get an interview.

------
mikeratcliffe
I think it is mostly that devs often don't have an online presence. Building
your online presence and contributing to open source projects really helps
recruiters see what you are capable of in the real worl.

